# Mobile View?



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

How do you switch from classic view to mobile view?

It used to display mobile view but since yesterday its giving me the classic desktop view.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Might have to delete cookies....


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Ive deleted cookies, doesn't work!This use to work before. It's a pain to view it as classic on mobile!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I think mobile view has been cancelled.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hope a moderator can enlighten us on the matter!


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Seems that the mobile page is obsolete with the site change. You can get the tapatalk app for a simplified view of the forums. Its nice except for in my case the pictures hosted here won't load. Only pictures hosted externally will load. Other forums I've tried seem to work fine. Hopefully this is fixed eventually as the full site runs slow in the browser app on my phone too.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Restored on my side.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

For those that have issues using the site on their mobile device, I recommend the Tapatalk or IPS Communities apps.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ips-communities/id521920635?mt=8
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapatalk-forum-app/id307880732?mt=8


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Site looks good on my Galaxy note mobile, but saying that, the galaxy note is almost bigger than my laptop


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Stopped working now! Again? What is hapenning?


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I still have the choice on my ATRIX. I usualy use the full mode on mobile anyway. If you find it slow or hard to use you need a new phone!!!!!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Really? My s3 is outdated then!


----------



## SquidTsunami (Mar 25, 2016)

I wish there was a mobile view, for some reason I can do everything from my BlackBerry Passport except push the "post" button


----------

